# Hello from Missouri!



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi everyone! Obviously I'm new here! My name's Rebecca, I'm 18 and I live in Missouri. We have 3 horses, Rango, Eagle, and Montana. Rango is my appy/foxtrotter, Eagle is my mom's QH/Appendix, and Montana is our newest addition. He's a 6 year old Mustang who we believe is from New Mexico. How he got the name Montana is anyone's guess :lol: 

I recently granduated high school and I just got certified in equine massage! Sports massage to be exact. So now I'm officially a certified ESMT (equine sports massge therapist).

It's nice to meet you all!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

A BIG HELLO FROM NEW ZEALAND! You have already posted and I am impressed with your answers! Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome! And thanks for the kind words tumai


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! How did you get to become an ESMT??


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I had a lady named Paula come give my horse Rango a massage and I found it very interesting. I did some research on massage abd bought a book, which turned out to be a home study course in book form lol. I then found out that Paula had a certification course that I could take to become certified. So that's what I did! She has been doing this for 14 years and is very knowledgable.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

welcome to horse forum hope you enjoy yourselfs on here


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, that sounds really interesting!  I bet the horses really enjoy the massage.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, the horses really enjoy it. It's nice to see them relax and release when you do it. It's fun!


----------



## bthny158 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey...What part of Missouri? I'm always looking for people to ride with


----------



## cleveland (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome from Missouri also!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi welcome...

Horse Massage is quite Interesting... I've looked into it a little myself.

Hope you post some pics of your horses


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry I haven't responded everyone, haven't been on in awhile.

I am in Eureka. Where are you all from in MO?!


----------



## bthny158 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm in Sweet Springs


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

-laughs- you already know me.lol i'm from pine dell. :lol:


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet Springs.....hmm, I don't know where that is. I still think we need to get a trail ride together for all the people from Missoui! That would be a fun day.


----------



## bthny158 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea, that would be fun. Sweet Springs is in between Columbia & Kansas City, right off I 70


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

yay for kansas city (thats where i am)


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Ah, ok, gotcha. My grandparents live in Kansas City. At any rate, we should still have a trail ride. But I want the weather to cool off for goodness sake! It's terrible!


----------

